# Gecko help needed!



## giampd (Mar 2, 2014)

I live in Victoria, Australia and my parents have allowed me to get a pet gecko. I need help on the following questions..
How big do these geckos get?
How big does the enclosure have to be?
Which is the easiest to care for?
Do they need UVB lighting or a heat pad?
Will I be able to keep one in this Exo Terra Breeding Box - Small, Medium, Large

Viper gecko
Crested gecko
Knob Tailed gecko
Eastern spiny-tailed gecko
Marbled gecko

Thankyou!!


----------



## Chicken (Mar 2, 2014)

You'll need a licence to start with from the Department of Sustainability and Environment, and in Australia you can only keep native reptiles.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 2, 2014)

We have a couple of juvenile marbled geckos in a basic fish tank. You just have to make sure they can't get out, because they can climb the glass well!
Thicktails are a great first gecko as well.


----------



## Thyla (Mar 2, 2014)

Well you can rule out keeping a Viper gecko because they're not Australian native geckos and are therefore illegal to keep.

I can only speak on behalf of keeping Knob-tailed Geckos. 

The max they grow to is about 5-6 inches in length.
Enclosure should be at least 30x25x20cm for adult.
Knob-tails are easy to care for as long as you know how temperature gradients and supplementing their diets work.
They don't need a UVB light, they require only a heat mat or heat cord, to give them underground heat.
If the exo terra boxes are minimum of the size mentioned above then yes, otherwise, no.

I must stress these questions indicate a lack of research into keeping these animals. There a numerous books available about keeping and breeding them and countless care sheets online (including a species information sheet on this website). I recommend doing lots more research before you make a decision.


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 2, 2014)

You can only keep native species in Australia. So no Crested geckoes or vipers.
I'm not sure on licensing in VIC (I know some are exempt) but make sure you look into getting a license if you need to.
And remember that geckoes are more of a "look but don't touch animal" and will get really stressed if you're picking them up or poking them all the time.
Good luck!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 2, 2014)

Pretty sure you don't need a licence for marbled geckos in Victoria.


----------



## giampd (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm looking for a gecko that can live in a smaller area though, any recommendation? Also I'm having trouble finding a 'gecko enclosure' too keep a small one, all links will be appreciated.

- - - Updated - - -

More geckos I have in mind is the Beaded gecko and the Thicktailed gecko.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 3, 2014)

As I said above a 2ft fish tank is fine for thicktails. They don't climb.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 3, 2014)

giampd said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm looking for a gecko that can live in a smaller area though, any recommendation? Also I'm having trouble finding a 'gecko enclosure' too keep a small one, all links will be appreciated.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> More geckos I have in mind is the Beaded gecko and the Thicktailed gecko.



Good luck trying to find beaded geckos. Marbled geckos as I said in the other thread are cheap and are 8-12 cm .


----------

